# Spc. George V. Libby  2/75



## nineteen-delta (Aug 22, 2007)

U.S. Department of Defense
Office of the Assistant Secretary of Defense (Public Affairs)
News Release 

On the Web: 
http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=11258
Media contact: +1 (703) 697-5131/697-5132 Public contact:
http://www.defenselink.mil/faq/comment.html
or +1 (703) 428-0711 +1 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMMEDIATE RELEASE No. 1033-07
August 22, 2007 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DoD Identifies Army Casualty


The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Spc. George V. Libby, 23, of Aberdeen, N.C., died Aug. 20 near Khowst, Afghanistan, of injuries suffered from a non-combat related incident. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Lewis, Wash.

The circumstances surrounding the incident are under investigation.

For more information related to this release, the media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-6005 (http://news.soc.mil). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rest in Peace, Ranger.
And Peace to your Parents, young Warrior.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 22, 2007)

damn, RIP


----------



## Ravage (Aug 22, 2007)

Rest In Peace Ranger


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 22, 2007)

Fuck, R.I.P.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 22, 2007)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 22, 2007)

RIP Warrior


----------



## BS502 (Aug 23, 2007)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP Spc. Libby. Thoughts and prayers out to the members of 2/75, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------



## nineteen-delta (Aug 24, 2007)

*"He believed in the Mission"....*

Published: Aug 23, 2007 12:30 AM Modified: Aug 23, 2007 05:34 AM 
Soldier dies in Afghan incident
Ranger had roots in North Carolina
Marlon A. Walker, Staff Writer
A soldier with roots in North Carolina was killed while overseas supporting Operation Enduring Freedom, Department of Defense officials said Wednesday.
Spc. George V. Libby, 23, an automatic rifleman, was fatally wounded during a noncombat related incident in Khowst, Afghanistan. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment out of Fort Lewis, Wash. His death is under investigation.

After graduating from Pine Crest High School in Southern Pines, Libby attended community college for two years. But a tour in the Army called to him.

He enlisted in the Army in March 2005 in his hometown of Aberdeen. Libby completed One-Station Unit Training and the Basic Airborne Course at Fort Benning, Ga. He graduated from the Ranger Indoctrination Program there in August 2005, then joined his unit in Washington.

Libby had previously been deployed to Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.

His wife, Valorie Libby of Tacoma, Wash., said in a statement that his decision to join the Army was because of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks.

"He died for your freedom, for all of our freedom," she said. "Freedom is not free, and it comes at a high price. George paid that price with his life.

"He believed in the mission, and I believed in him."

Libby was posthumously honored with the Bronze Star medal and the Meritorious Service medal.

In additon to his wife, Libby is survived by his mother, Nell E. Allen; father, Thomas M. Libby Jr.; and a brother, Ira Allen Libby. 


Staff writer Marlon A. Walker can be reached at 836-4906 or marlon.walker@newsobserver.com.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest In Peace
Pro Patria


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP SPC.


----------



## tova (Aug 24, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

